# finally used my bazooka again



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

this was my third time using it. i had it sitting in my closet a little bit taken apart for a long while and i aslo wasn't doing much taping for a bit. don't laugh but i brought it out for 35 eight foot sheets. i definitely went home a couple hours later than i would have if i had banjoed the job. 
i didn't find it so hard this time even though this was the wrong job to use it on. 14 foot high vaulted ceilings and a narrow tall bathroom, narrow tall hallway and some closets.
i've forgotten all the names for the parts now too. the toothed wheel was still spinning backwards a little bit and letting the plunger down before the clicker would stop it. not as bad as before because i turned the toothy wheely around cause the teeth were in better shape on that side. it seemed to start slipping when it was getting dirtier and the mud was drying( mud from my filthy hands). the tape was also startnig to jamb a bit then too. 
There was mud leaking through the plunger and i don't remember that happening before. not a lot of mud but i feel like there shouldn't be any. 
The cable spool on my bazooka is super worn down and grooved and i think i could do with getting a new clicker and and plunger also. over all it is working better than before and i hope i have a job worth using it on again. 
i won.t be bringing it out for tall or narrow work again. the only time it felt worth using was on a couple of the longer joints. also a hose on site and a place to spray it out would be nice instead of bagging it.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

anybody have any tips on how toget my bazooka running a little faster? there is a lot of drag in the corners. i know a lot of it it probably just lack of experience but it does feel a little slow. it is an old premier tube. i'm thinking of taking it apart and greasing some of the parts like aaron did in the columbia video but i'm not going for the full breakdown or anything. just wondering if anybody could tell me some of the obvious things to replace or tune up.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> anybody have any tips on how toget my bazooka running a little faster? there is a lot of drag in the corners. i know a lot of it it probably just lack of experience but it does feel a little slow. it is an old premier tube. i'm thinking of taking it apart and greasing some of the parts like aaron did in the columbia video but i'm not going for the full breakdown or anything. just wondering if anybody could tell me some of the obvious things to replace or tune up.


Can you post some close up pics of your zook. Just mainly of the head, front, back, right side, left side. I will point to all your problem spots, using windows paint.

from reading your first post, your going to need a new brake and plunger. So your already into territory where your going to be ripping your zook down a bit. So you better start watching Aarons video a few times:yes:

There's a trick you can do to free up the zook if it's running stiff. It involves a car wash (high pressure washer) and me making a quick video for you. It's something simple, but way too much typing to explain

And Carpentaper, I would pull out my Bazooka to tape out a 2x2 closet,,,,, jobs never too small:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know Carpentaper, your zook looks fairly old and beat up. Don't think you can fix it:whistling2:

actually, there's some interesting design concepts on that zook









ill post something for you tomorrow


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

oooohhhhh... you wanted me to post real pictures of my actual bazooka. i'm not fancy enough for that. i would have to get my wife to help me and i know how excited she would be about that:jester:. i'll see what i can figure out tomorrow. 
my bazooka is pretty identical to the top two photo's. except not so shiny.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Carp, when I first tried taping angles overhead I had a bad habit of not holding the zook at the right angle, next time you try it have a go at changing the angle around a bit.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok Carpentaper, Going to cost you 2 bucks a arrow, Or when you move to Kiwi land, and you get your kids their 1st pet sheep, you must name it 2buckcanuck. I was going to say you half to cheer for the leafs, but that's too cruel:yes:

Red means you must fix it !!!!!!!

Green is a maybe fix, depends on what money and effort you want to put forth....

Purple , just pay special attention to part

Red #1 - The plastic head bushings, there's 2 of them. and you can screw up their installation easily. BE CAREFUL !!!! Their like 25 cents a piece, yet they can cause your zook to run real bad. they can make the head run stiff or make the zook feel like it's skipping Meaning, runs free, then stiff, runs free, then stiff. If you can wobble the wheel back and forth (has play on it) then replace them. But b/c you HALF to do step #2 (the brake) you half to take the wheel off. Always get new bushings when taking wheel off. 11:00 mark of Aarons vid

Red #2 - The brake, stops the wheel from spinning backwards. That creates dry spots on the tape, and makes zook total pain in arse to run. Lets just say,,, would you drive your truck without brakes ????? Maybe if your a hill billy . Brake is very important.2:10 mark of Aarons vid.

Green #1 - Guide, if it looks shaped like a hour glass, worn, maybe replace it. it could be a few bucks though

Green #2 - The pin, their cheap, cost a buck, or just file the point better if it needs it.

Green #3 - Since you half to take wheel off to do brake and bushings, maybe a good idea to replace them. Helps with tapes dragging less, but more so on flat tapes than angles. You really notice difference on short flat tapes, they barely move when you wipe them. Don't think they cost too much. 6:30 mark Aarons vid

Purple - chain guard, that's what they call it, but it actually removes play from the chain. If it looks like theres too much play in your chain, where I have the arrow pointing, bend that up with a pair of plyers, Or whack it up with a hammer, I have:furious:. Too much play in the chain will cause the zook to jam (chain comes off gear) or cause it to skip b/c chain goes tight then slack, tight then slack


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Red #1 - just replace it, about every 6 months if zook is under heavy usage, they cost a buck or 2, comes out easily with flat head screw driver.

Red #2 - Cutting chain wheels, Just replace them:yes:. Once a year I get my zook tuned up, weather it needs it or not. Except I'm lazy, and get my supply guy to do it. Every time he says my cutting wheels look fine, and I hand my zook back and say "replace them". Makes for a smoother running machine. To me at least, their very important, and most over look them. I'm betting yours are very worn out. Their low in price.

Green #1 - Valve, sometimes they leak, or get dirt stuck in them (rare) if yours does, replace it, keeps your zook clean.

Green #2 - The finger wheel, they do wear down, You can try hardmans wheel, or go with old style. The old style can wear down a lot, makes a difference on your angle tapes. Only problem I find with hardmans, is it's a little bit harder to move a small angle tape, left or right with it








Purple - That screw fine tunes the movement of your pin/needle. You move silver bar in or out, then tighten screw. Something I had to show 2bjr the other week, which he should know after 17 years of taping:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Check these little bearings, they too can ware down, you may not half to replace them, just loosen and spin them to a spot not so worn out. Eliminates sloppy play on the zook.

Also, no pic, but since you half to take wheel off, and you said you half to change your plunger also. Replace the rubber seal on the gate/flap. If you notice mud coming out of your head when filling it, it needs to be replaced. Install a new cable when you replace plunger too.:yes:

Get this little tune up kit in pic, then bushing heads, plunger, and cutting chain wheels at MINIMUM


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

one last point, Not sure if your zook has this, but make sure this pin is in good condition, and always oil it. Make sure pin is in down/in position after loading zook. If not, push down on it with your finger, even a hammer if you must:furious: If it's in up/out position after filling, your zook will feed out dry tapes

So that's 13 arrows, that's 26 bucks, or one sheep named 2buck:whistling2:

will post that car wash thing to free up zook later:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

very informative:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's the video carp, it took 3 tries to get this vid, My daughter kept pushing the wrong button, going to get her some blond hair dye:whistling2:

The wheel/head should be able to spin when put under a power washer. You only need to let it spin for a few seconds, I over did it to get the point across.

When ever you wash your zook at a car wash, always check to see if the head spins. If it starts to move right away, all is good. You only need to do it for one or 2 seconds. If it don't move from the pressure of the power washer, try forcing the wheel by hand till it starts to spin. Then let it spin for a bit. After that, all is good, you should merely half to check every once and a while if it spins freely under power washer pressure.

This will get a stiff running zook running freer :thumbup:

..............................WARNING................................

This will not fix a maintenance problem, like bad bushings, bad chain etc..... Only do this if you know all is good with your zook, but it just feels like it's running stiff:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buck wears sandals


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> 2buck wears sandals


And here I thought, Oh boy, PA rocker posted something to this thread. A man who owns many Bazooka's. Maybe he will add some insightful thoughts to the thread .........

And what do I see
















PA rocker


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I coulden't help myself, when I saw those pig's staring at me I was hoping that guy would blast 'em with the high pressure spray. Then I realized it was you. All apologies.
I've never run the blue line. 
I would take it apart and change anything worn, clean it spotless.
I will give you a little morsel to chew on.... If your control tube is tight on the main tube, put a wrap paper tape around the main tube and force the control tube rollers over the tape, this will strech the points that the rollers are bolted to. :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> And here I thought, Oh boy, PA rocker posted something to this thread. A man who owns many Bazooka's. Maybe he will add some insightful thoughts to the thread .........
> 
> And what do I see
> 
> ...


It was funny tho


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thank you very much 2buck. i think i will go the pet sheep route to pay you back. my mom already lives there and has property with chickens. maybe she will get sheep next. i'm going to westtech tools tomorrow to get some parts. you have been very helpful:thumbup:. i will be starting boarding another job next week and i will get to use the zook on it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> oooohhhhh... you wanted me to post real pictures of my actual bazooka. i'm not fancy enough for that. i would have to get my wife to help me and i know how excited she would be about that:jester:. i'll see what i can figure out tomorrow.
> my bazooka is pretty identical to the top two photo's. except not so shiny.


 Is the quick release head gun u have?
I have both the older 1 and the quick release 1 and both r running pretty sweet! 
Well 1 is on its way 2 OZ soon!
I'm thinking before the wheel is spining back its the little ratchet wheel is worn,or it needs adjusted so its tighter or its the bar that holds the ratchet wheel is bent!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i bought $240 worth of little parts. new chain. new clicker. new cable drum and a bunch of other parts. one thing i learned is to make sure you have all the little set screws and some extra for when you start snapping or drilling out or stripping the old crusty ones. its a long way back to westech just to get some teeny screws. anybody know where i might be able to buy that sort of stuff? i don'twant to waste another half a day just for that.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i bought $240 worth of little parts. new chain. new clicker. new cable drum and a bunch of other parts. one thing i learned is to make sure you have all the little set screws and some extra for when you start snapping or drilling out or stripping the old crusty ones. its a long way back to westech just to get some teeny screws. anybody know where i might be able to buy that sort of stuff? i don'twant to waste another half a day just for that.


Try here http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/BlueLineUSA-Taper-Parts-AT1/


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've finally got her right tuned up and i think it will be running sweeeeet. i've only tried pushing it around empty on the walls in my bathroom so far but it feels suuuuper smooth.

i replaced all my bushings, both sides of the tape wheel, and the parts those attach to cause they were stripped. i replaced the chain, cable drum, cable, plunger, creaser wheel and part that rides on(feels solid now). a couple of rollers on the cutter sleeve( firmed it up a little). i greased everything and anything as it went back together, there is play where there needs to be and its snug where it should be. all moving parts are lubed and not rubbing where they shouldn't be. lot's of new screws and set screws all doing ther job.

the only thing i need is a chain tensioner( darnit!!!) i thought because i got a new chain i wouldn't need to get one. it slips a little and jams up a bit sometimes but i always thought it was the cable tangling or a crusty tube or something but when i was spinning the wheel around i finally saw the chain slip the gear a little. so as soon as i get a tensioner it should be all good. 

fortunately they said they could mail me some small parts if i needed so i don't have to take the time to go there which has been a signifigant cost to me as i mentioned in machine muds thread.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i've finally got her right tuned up and i think it will be running sweeeeet. i've only tried pushing it around empty on the walls in my bathroom so far but it feels suuuuper smooth.
> 
> i replaced all my bushings, both sides of the tape wheel, and the parts those attach to cause they were stripped. i replaced the chain, cable drum, cable, plunger, creaser wheel and part that rides on(feels solid now). a couple of rollers on the cutter sleeve( firmed it up a little). i greased everything and anything as it went back together, there is play where there needs to be and its snug where it should be. all moving parts are lubed and not rubbing where they shouldn't be. lot's of new screws and set screws all doing ther job.
> 
> ...


 Carp,Is it still the blueline gun u have?
If it is there is no chain tensioner on it i think!!:blink:
I might b wrong but if not and its playing up it could b the little sprocket!! I have had problems with it before and its not been the chain thats the problem!!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> i bought $240 worth of little parts. new chain. new clicker. new cable drum and a bunch of other parts. one thing i learned is to make sure you have all the little set screws and some extra for when you start snapping or drilling out or stripping the old crusty ones. its a long way back to westech just to get some teeny screws. anybody know where i might be able to buy that sort of stuff? i don'twant to waste another half a day just for that.


I had the two at the top of the cover plate of my TT snap off and they cannot be removed. I just tapped two holes above the plate and used bigger screws with a larger head. Also used a little silicone for aluminum to make sure of a tight seat for the plate.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i've finally got her right tuned up and i think it will be running sweeeeet. i've only tried pushing it around empty on the walls in my bathroom so far but it feels suuuuper smooth.
> 
> i replaced all my bushings, both sides of the tape wheel, and the parts those attach to cause they were stripped. i replaced the chain, cable drum, cable, plunger, creaser wheel and part that rides on(feels solid now). a couple of rollers on the cutter sleeve( firmed it up a little). i greased everything and anything as it went back together, there is play where there needs to be and its snug where it should be. all moving parts are lubed and not rubbing where they shouldn't be. lot's of new screws and set screws all doing ther job.
> 
> ...


Pushing it around in your bathroom:blink:, don't want your wife to catch you playing with your toy or something

Maybe if you can you should post a pic for Vanman to see what is causing the play in your chain/toy. The blue line sounds like a totally different beast from other zooks, which I was not a ware of, till now.

So give your wife a honey do list "post my pics on DWT"

And keep your zook out of the bathroom, keep stuff like that in the closet:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Pushing it around in your bathroom:blink:, don't want your wife to catch you playing with your toy or something
> 
> Maybe if you can you should post a pic for Vanman to see what is causing the play in your chain/toy. The blue line sounds like a totally different beast from other zooks, which I was not a ware of, till now.
> 
> ...


HAHA!! i have denshield up in the shower that i have to tile. its the only place i won't wreck the walls playing with my toy. 

vanman they do make a tensioner for a blueline and i'm 90% sure it will solve the problem. i just neglected to get one because i was unaware the of the source of the problem.
my wife is out of town. thats why i've been on here so much the last day.


----------

